# Watch this space...



## Dan Anderson (Mar 15, 2005)

...for the release date of *Beyond Kick & Punch - The Complete Fighting Principles Of American Freestyle Karate*.

I wanted to let everyone know that if you ever wondered how I made it to being a karate World Champion, this next book lays it out. This book is roughly two weeks away from release and if I don't say so myself, it's a good one!

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## thepanjr (Mar 18, 2005)

cool a book that is like a biograghy


----------



## Dan Anderson (Mar 26, 2005)

Hi All,

The download pdf version is available right now and I should have the hard copy book in my hands in a week.  Here is the link to the page so you can get more information on it!
http://www.danandersonkarate.com/store/karate_bk3.html

Here's an email I got from a buyer:

_Hi Dan 
I've read through your book, I wish I had this book 20 years ago , it would've made sparring a lot easier to teach.  I would highly recommend  this book to all teachers in the Martial Arts.  Awesome writer and a teacher's teacher.

Thanks 
Lamon_

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Dan G (Mar 26, 2005)

I know many people reading this may already have read the first book "American Freestyle Karate - Sparring", it has been around a fair while now; but if you haven't I thoroughly recommend it - whatever striking system/art you might practice. Although aimed at the tournament fighter I find that there is much that is generally applicable to any martial artist. 

I rate it as one of the classic modern texts on martial arts.:ultracool 

Just finished my first read of "Fighting Tactics and Strategies: A Champions Winning Moves, the American Freestyle Karate Way". Found it excellent as expected. Had trouble downloading off the site initially but tech support was prompt and got the job done. 

Definitely a satisfied customer, and looking forward to the new book. 

Mr. Anderson's reputation as a martial artist and tournament fighter is superb - whilst it is not my place to comment on his skills a quick check of his long resume, and the clear esteem with which he is held by the MA community should convince anyone that this is a gentleman that clearly knows his stuff.

As as student reading his work I can say that consider him an extremely gifted writer with a rare talent for analysing his own experiences and communicating concepts in a clear and logical manner - his writing is awesome! It is clear and plainly written enough to be accessible to a beginner and yet has enough depth that I am certain I will be returning to his work time and time again throughout my future training.

(N.B. Living on the other side of the pond I have never met Mr. Anderson (unfortunately) and have no connection to his organisation - I am, however, definitely a fan of his work)

Looking forward to expanding the library,artyon: 

Respectfully,

Dan G.


----------

